

Atlantis, The Flashy Silk Road Alternative, Shuts Down - TwoFactor
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/21/atlantis-the-flashy-silk-road-alternative-shuts-down/

======
warcher
What's the saying? There are old thieves, and bold thieves, but no old, bold,
thieves. I don't know how the Silk Road is still up, honestly. Keep on
fighting the good fights, I guess.

